# 2003 IKO Warranty Card?



## buildersroofing (Mar 5, 2012)

Does anyone still have one sitting around? 

The shingles came from the Chicago plant. Thanks in advance

Brian


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Tell the effected homeowner you will pay them $250 if they save you the trouble of not filing a claim- follow this link it should help.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRLwKw9up3s

Switch "DC" for "IKO" in all sentences and you will get the same quality service you expect filing a claim. 

Your welcome.


----------



## buildersroofing (Mar 5, 2012)

Haha thanks vtroofing,

This is actually for a customer of mine so in this case that wouldn't work.


----------

